# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  насилие и дети

## Ananteshvara Mahadev Das

Харе Кришна Патита Павана прабху! Примите мои поклоны! Есть разные мнения о том можно ли маленьким детям (до 7лет) показывать фрагменты мультфильмов о Кришне в которых Господь убивает демонов. Ведь игры Господа транценденты и несут благо (даже маленьким детям)?  Я слышал что в древнем Египте когда царевичу исполнялось или 5-6 лет (точно не помню), его приводили в морг в котором заставляли смотреть и трогать трупов, что бы не жить в розовых очках. Похожий же пример приведен в Кастанеде. Так же пример с Господом Буддой, когда Его отец скрывал от реалий материальной жизни. Можно ли ребенку (мальчикам) с детства показывать лилы с убийством демонов (например убийство Хираньякашипу с кишками и т д), рассказывать о бренности материального мира, страданиях, либо надо беречь сознание ребенка до определенного возраста?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

То что есть разные мнения - это не проблема, это нормальная ситуация в любом здоровом обществе. Я могу ко всем мнениям добавить от себя только одно: дело не в том, ЧТО смотрит ребенок, а в том, КАК ему это родители объясняют, которые смотрят это вместе с ним. Если ребенку не объяснять что он видит и как это правильно воспринимать, то он действительно может всё понять по-своему. Но если родители ему дают правильное видение, то даже странные вещи, которые он увидит, пойдут ему на пользу.

----------

